# New Borla Exhaust for the CC!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## turbobst (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi every one,
My name is Marshall and I own a 2009 Island Gray CC.
I just dropped my car off at Borla so they can develop an exhaust for our cars, I am super excited that they are working on my car.
I was talking to the R&D guy there (Alvin) and he wanted to know what are you guys (ladies and dudes) looking for in an exhaust?
Post up here, because Borla will be looking at this thread.
Much thanks to Borla and Alvin!!!!!!!!









_Modified by turbobst at 11:21 AM 7-29-2009_

_Modified by turbobst at 2:28 PM 7-29-2009_


_Modified by turbobst at 6:09 PM 7-29-2009_


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: New Borla Exhaust for the CC!!!!!!!!!!!!! (turbobst)*

The key is no drone for me. I want something that is only loud when I am slamming the pedal to the floor other wise just being able to hear it is perfect. Its a clean looking car the sounds it make should be the same.
Oh and dual is nice, I hate the one sided exhaust look VW seems to enjoy sooo much.
I have a 2.0T BTW.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: New Borla Exhaust for the CC!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Veedubin02)*

This is Alvin from Borla Performance Products in California. We look forward to hearing from owners of a 2.0T Passat CC. Let us know what you're looking for in an exhaust in sound, looks, performance, price? Big thanks to Turbobst(& wife) for the use of their vehicle for development. Thanks in advance to everyone for their feedback. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LonerATO (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: New Borla Exhaust for the CC!!!!!!!!!!!!! ([email protected])*

please don't make it sound like a pissed off bee in a can


----------



## deville (May 11, 2009)

*Re: New Borla Exhaust for the CC!!!!!!!!!!!!! (LonerATO)*

And none of that 5" RPG launcher style either. Even Lambos don't have exhaust tips that big.
But agreed with above... normal for normal driving, throaty for when you floor it.


----------



## v8cam1969 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm a fan of deep growl, when you step on the pedal. However, I don't want to be idling at a stop light, having people think "look at this [email protected]$$ in a four door sedan trying to sound like a race car."
I would love to have Dual Side exhaust, but I think a ,modified trim piece on the rear bumper would be required to have the clearance.
Another idea would be dual center exiting exaust... not sure about clearance issues with gas tank or anything like that, but it might look pretty good.


_Modified by v8cam1969 at 12:28 PM 7-29-2009_


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (v8cam1969)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v8cam1969* »_
I would love to have Dual Side exhaust, but I think a ,modified trim piece on the rear bumper would be required to have the clearance.


VR6 4Motion lower valence - done.


----------



## comcf (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

I would be interested in
1. good performance (3" is probably best), 
2. quiet option (I had Greddy on my MK4 Jetta and it was great), and
3. price (e.g., the guys at AWE have an $1K downpipe and are very proud of themselves. Needless to say, it's not really flying off the shelves).
I would like the catback option as well as the tuboback/dp option. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_VR6 4Motion lower valence - done.

So you want the look of a 3.6/4MO/CC for your 2.0T/CC? Who else is interested in this?
Take a good look under the right side of your car....there's not much (air) space to run an exhaust pipe.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (comcf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
So you want the look of a 3.6/4MO/CC for your 2.0T/CC? Who else is interested in this?
Take a good look under the right side of your car....there's not much (air) space to run an exhaust pipe.

I would like this but it's not a really breaker


_Modified by passat_98 at 1:52 PM 7-29-2009_


----------



## Sparda29 (Mar 16, 2009)

Personally, the best sound I have ever heard from a car exhaust has been from my friends BMW 335xi. I was driving through downtown Manhattan (financial district) in that car, and you could hear the exhaust sounds echoing off the surrounding buildings.


----------



## BMP32 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (Sparda29)*

try and make it sound like the MK iv .:R...no sound is sweeter


----------



## JamesonsViggen (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
So you want the look of a 3.6/4MO/CC for your 2.0T/CC? Who else is interested in this?
Take a good look under the right side of your car....there's not much (air) space to run an exhaust pipe.

I am definitely planning on using the dual outlet apron for my rear bumper.
I have always had Borla tips/mufflers on past cars and enjoyed the years of great sound and quality. I would love to see a bolt on kit for my 2.0T CC.


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (JamesonsViggen)*

Thank you for the opportunity to give our input. Having had multiple different exhausts on multiple different Audi platforms including the 2.0T FSI platform, i'd like to see the following....
1. Sound, it absolutely must be the best sounding exhaust in the business. Once people post a soundclip that will seal the deal. People will gladly pay an extra $200 if if means the difference between capturing an exotic euro sound versus a large can stuck on an SRT4 kind of sound. I'd like to see a nice mellow DEEP sound at idle and part throttle with a nice higher pitched euro wail at upper rpms and full throttle. This way the folks that don't hammer the car will get the nice subdued sound and when you drive it hard you can get a very nice and louder sporty sound. Not to take away from your company, but Magnaflow has always done a very good job at this. I've always like the free flowing straight through mufflers. I would consider listening to their soundclips on our style cars. 
2. ---- all else takes a second seat. I have no doubt you will make it mandrel bent and if you use straight through mufflers i'm sure it will perform well and I know you warranty your products and also are reasonably priced so I cant think of any other issues you already wouldnt cover.

thanks again for the opportunity to provide suggestions.
cheers! mike


----------



## turbobst (Feb 12, 2007)

WOW!!! You guys have alot awesome suggestions, keep'em coming!!!!


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Exhaust sound is determined in most part by the engine. It's hard to get a 4 cylinder engine to exhibit any sort of deep growl.. Don't expect a R32 sound from the 2.0T (see SRT4)


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

*Re: (caj1)*

Yeah, there's not much you can do to the pitch of a 4-cylinder engine, that's just the way the instrument is built. You can only try to alter the tone to better suit your liking.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hzg2igCGOI
I like this one, it doesn't try to sound like a fart cannon. It simply made the stock sound a bit fuller and sing better in the higher-revs.


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (baye)*

Obviously the car will never sound like a v8 but, yeah, you can do alot with exhaust tuning to either get a nice deep and euro sound versus a hollow and more tinny sound on these cars. I like these a bit...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BQ6aXMOoeU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nI59j5BmNH4


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (bhvrdr)*

The biggest thing you have killing the sound on our car is actually the turbo, it removes most of the gurgles and "separation" you can hear between cylinder firing. I have heard some pretty good exhausts on the MKVs and think this engine has much more potential so sound good as compared to the 1.8t. 
bhvrdr, I enjoy the sound of a magnaflow on anything but a 4 cylinder vehicle. Every 4 banger I have ever heard with magnaflows has droned like hell in the vehicle and never sounded very good. Now on my 3.0L A4 they sounded amazing.


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

Speaking of exhaust sounds. I finally picked up my VR6 CC last night and WOW I love the sound. Very impressed


----------



## PassatCC75 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: New Borla Exhaust for the CC!!!!!!!!!!!!! ([email protected])*

First, please no coffee can tips! As to sound...well (fire suit on), my 2007 Mustang GT/CS was really sweet, not only on acceleration, but just idling. At highway speeds you could barely hear it in the car.
I think a nice deep note at idle, and drive off, while maintaining a quiet interior, where people can talk without screaming, at 75, would be perfect.


----------



## 07SalsaGLI (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (PhatazzMkIVJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhatazzMkIVJetta* »_Speaking of exhaust sounds. I finally picked up my VR6 CC last night and WOW I love the sound. Very impressed








 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I cant agree more... Love the stock sound of my VR


----------



## skers (Apr 20, 2009)

I traded a 1999 C280 (V6) for my CC V6, The Mercedes V6 had a much deeper growel when you got on it, loved that sound. The CC sounds closer to the Accord (asian) I had years ago than the Mecedes (euro)


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (skers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skers* »_I traded a 1999 C280 (V6) for my CC V6, The Mercedes V6 had a much deeper growel when you got on it, loved that sound. The CC sounds closer to the Accord (asian) I had years ago than the Mecedes (euro)

You think so? I had a 4Motion CC roll by me the other day and get on it, I have never heard an asian make sound like that. You arent going to get the same sound as a mercedes because of the narrow angle of the engine. I think the VR6 exhaust just needs a little more freedom and it will have the sound like the R32s which is pure sex.


----------



## 2009CC4M (Jul 22, 2009)

How about making a full catback for the 4motion guys?


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (skers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skers* »_The CC sounds closer to the Accord (asian) I had years ago than the Mecedes (euro)

LOL you gotta be kidding me...sounds like an Accord?










_Modified by PhatazzMkIVJetta at 11:02 AM 7-31-2009_


----------



## skers (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: (PhatazzMkIVJetta)*

I have owned all three and the CC sounds closure to the accord than the mercedes


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (skers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skers* »_I have owned all three and the CC sounds closure to the accord than the mercedes









go to Dr and get hearing checked asap








But to each his own right. Nothing wrong with having an opinion. 
Im curious to see if anyone else on here thinks the VR motors sounds close to the Accord


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

Exhaust sound (tone, frequency, loudness, etc) is always a challenge but it's very important when purchasing an exhaust. It's why at Borla, our R&D will develop and test multiple versions with vehicle-specific mufflers (not use standard Universal Mufflers) when engineering an exhaust system. Also, we must remember the customer & vehicle demographics when developing an exhaust and evaluating the sound. The Passat CC cabin (like many late-model cars) is quiet and well insulated. This reduces the overall sound heard from the engine and exhaust. As we test and develop this system we'll evaluate the sound outside the vehicle, while cruising, and at WOT. Unwanted cabin resonances are evaluated and minimized.








BTW, is anyone interesting in weight savings in their Passat CC? I know its not a critical on a mid-size sedan but looking at the OE system, we'll see some improvement in saving weight - this is always good. Thanks to everyone for their feedback. We look forward to hearing more and sharing our development. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:46 AM 7-31-2009_


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Exhaust sound (tone, frequency, loudness, etc) is always a challenge but it's very important when purchasing an exhaust. It's why at Borla, our R&D will develop and test multiple versions with vehicle-specific mufflers (not use standard Universal Mufflers) when engineering an exhaust system. Also, we must remember the customer & vehicle demographics when developing an exhaust and evaluating the sound. The Passat CC cabin (like many late-model cars) is quiet and well insulated. This reduces the overall sound heard from the engine and exhaust. As we test and develop this system we'll evaluate the sound outside the vehicle, while cruising, and at WOT. Unwanted cabin resonances are evaluated and minimized.
BTW, is anyone interesting in weight savings in their Passat CC? I know its not a critical on a mid-size sedan but looking at the OE system, we'll see some improvement in saving weight - this is always good. Thanks to everyone for their feedback. We look forward to hearing more and sharing our development. 

Thanks for the interest! Looking forward to seeing what you guys come up with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skers (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: (PhatazzMkIVJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhatazzMkIVJetta* »_
Im curious to see if anyone else on here thinks the VR motors sounds close to the Accord









You don't get what I am saying








I was only compairing MY CCV6 to MY old Mercedes and MY old Accord, I was NOT making a blank statement that the MY CCV6 sound like an accord.
sliding scale:
MercedesV6................................................................AccordV6
---------------------------------------------CCV6


_Modified by skers at 8:32 AM 7-31-2009_


----------



## JamesonsViggen (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








BTW, is anyone interesting in weight savings in their Passat CC? I know its not a critical on a mid-size sedan but looking at the OE system, we'll see some improvement in saving weight - this is always good. Thanks to everyone for their feedback. We look forward to hearing more and sharing our development. 

_Modified by [email protected] at 8:46 AM 7-31-2009_

I am crazy, so I am concerned with weight. It keeps me from buying certain wheels and has me interested in coil overs since the added bonus is weight savings. So saving 10lbs on an exhaust system would be nice too.


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
BTW, is anyone interesting in weight savings in their Passat CC? I know its not a critical on a mid-size sedan but looking at the OE system, we'll see some improvement in saving weight - this is always good. Thanks to everyone for their feedback. We look forward to hearing more and sharing our development. 

_Modified by [email protected] at 8:46 AM 7-31-2009_

Thanks so much for coming on here to post. With regards to weight, these are very front heavy cars that like to understeer. The majority of the exaust weight is towards the rear. Thus, i'd say keep as much weight as possible back there. No need to shift the poor distribution off even more. Not at the expense of saving 30-50 lbs which will have zero impact on acceleration or handling numbers. Thanks though. I would like to see polished cans used.
cheers! mike


----------



## JamesonsViggen (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (bhvrdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhvrdr* »_
Thanks so much for coming on here to post. With regards to weight, these are very front heavy cars that like to understeer. The majority of the exaust weight is towards the rear. Thus, i'd say keep as much weight as possible back there. No need to shift the poor distribution off even more. Not at the expense of saving 30-50 lbs which will have zero impact on acceleration or handling numbers. Thanks though. I would like to see polished cans used.
cheers! mike

30-50lbs wont happen, if it did it would be worth it lol. 100lbs is usually equal to about 10hp, I know plenty of people that would pay good money for that kind of improvement.


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

*Re: (PhatazzMkIVJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhatazzMkIVJetta* »_Im curious to see if anyone else on here thinks the VR motors sounds close to the Accord









I test drove the VR6 CC a few times and honestly I couldn't remember anything that made it sound memorable for me. 
Don't get me wrong, it still sounds leagues better than any 4 banger out there, but as far as 6-cylinder engines go, it just doesn't feel or sound as involving as it could be (which I blame partly on the slushbox). 
As for the 2.0T, I would not want anything stupid loud, especially in a car like the CC. Give me a free-flowing, quality cat-back exhaust that doesn't try to make the engine sound like something its not and I'll be happy.


----------



## TDI_Jeffster (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (baye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baye* »_As for the 2.0T, I would not want anything stupid loud, especially in a car like the CC. Give me a free-flowing, quality cat-back exhaust that doesn't try to make the engine sound like something its not and I'll be happy.

^^^ I agree with this sentiment 100%


----------



## pgeller (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: New Borla Exhaust for the CC!!!!!!!!!!!!! (turbobst)*

Frankly, I find how the car sounds less important than how it drives. The 2.0T has lots of nice mid-range and top-end punch, but is soggy as last week's cornflakes off idle. Chips and downpipes typically don't do much below a few KRPM. An exhaust that would fatten up torque below the turbo boost would make drivability in-town much more enjoyable. IMHO







of course...
pg


----------



## plate58 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: New Borla Exhaust for the CC!!!!!!!!!!!!! (turbobst)*

I had a 98 manual Passat the was chipped and had a catback
Borla exhaust. They car was fast. Anyway at highway
speed the drone tone would give you a headache. Ever
since I've only bought MTM systems. If borla can get rid of that issue
I'd consider one on my CC if they do a vr6 4 motion model. I've also put
borlas on 3 ford exploders that droned at speed as well.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: New Borla Exhaust for the CC!!!!!!!!!!!!! (plate58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *plate58* »_I had a 98 manual Passat the was chipped and had a catback
Borla exhaust. They car was fast. Anyway at highway
speed the drone tone would give you a headache. 

My experience backs that up. I still have my Passat, which has had a Supersprint system for a long time. No drone and quiet inside; expensive sounding from the outside. It took a long time to sell the Borla.
BWT, one of my neighbors has a Smart ForTwo with a Borla system. WAY too loud, especially at 2 a.m. Their kid told one of mine that it's good they don't take long trips in it, as it's loud in the car as well. 
The CC doesn't need that.


----------



## surfer459 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: (baye)*

Smooth tone with performance enhancement. No crazy loud crap!


----------



## mk3boy (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (TDI_Jeffster)*

Quote, originally posted by baye » 
As for the 2.0T, I would not want anything stupid loud, especially in a car like the CC. Give me a free-flowing, quality cat-back exhaust that doesn't try to make the engine sound like something its not and I'll be happy. 
^^^ I agree with this sentiment 100%

agreed 100% I want that too


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

make one for the VR6 4motion. would really like that.


----------



## 2009CC4M (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: (jettamkIVvr6)*

I second that make one for the 4Motion guys!


----------



## PhantomX2K (Sep 13, 2008)

Don't forget the VR6 Sport guys (like me) that should be easy though as the catback matches the 2.0 pretty closely as far as routing and placement, I believe the res and muffler are exactly the same as well. 
I removed the Res on my CC to try it out and while outside it sounded good, inside it just had an annoying drone, almost like you had a hole poked in the muffler kind of drone, not the pleasant throaty type of noise the car is capable of. I traded my R32 for the VR6 CC and that exhaust was absolutely perfect. It was noisy when you wanted it ( hard acceleration) and perfectly quiet with no drone at all when cruising at highway speeds.
That is exactly what I would want in an exhuast for the CC. When I'm vegging out at 80mph on the interstate I don't want to hear it, and when you press the gas a little you still shouldn't hear it, when you press a lot however, well let the noise begin... 
I know that's a tall order but they did it with the R32. If you need an exact idea of how it works go drive one of those around for an hour then make yours do what the stock VW R32 one does and you'll have people lining up for them. (that cool sound won't come from your 2.0T sorry guys)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re:*

Thanks for your feedback everyone. Here's a brief update on our Passat CC exhaust...
CAT-BACK SYSTEM
After evaluating the OE system with our R&D, sales, and marketing; our approach is a Passat CC 2.0T specific Borla muffler. This Cat-Back design incorporates full T-304 stainless steel material in the muffler components, mandrel-bent tubing, tips, and hangars. The tips will be polished. Our focus is a deeper note with minimal cabin resonance, appropriately louder, and a terrific look. We've completed and tested a prototype with great results using a single muffler, 2.5" tubing, and dual tips. The installation should be simple and eliminating a 2nd muffler will keep the costs down. Here's a quick review (will post pics soon):
OUTSIDE 
Outside at idle at 600 rpm, it's a louder and deeper note than stock. Listening to someone revving it to 4k rpm, there's an increase in the mid-tones. Louder and different than stock and IMO, really nice. BTW, for those familiar with our mkV GTI exhaust, the sound is appreciably deeper as we've deleted the rear muffler and incorporate a (special) muffler in front of the axle.
INSIDE 
This cabin is well-insulated and in addition to hearing the engine while revving, you now hear sound from the rear (exhaust). At idle inside the cabin, the exhaust note is deeper and only slightly louder than stock. Revving the engine to 4k, mid tones increase and it's much deeper. Open the windows and rev to 4k...the exhaust sounds really nice!
At WOT from a stop, the louder and deeper note sounds great. As the engine increases to 5k rpm, the mid-tones (higher-frequency & directional sound) increase and louder than stock. On the road while cruising at 40 mph or 80 mph in 6th gear, there's no annoying cabin resonance (we noticed a hint of cabin resonance just over 2k rpm).
Our experience tells us that after 500+ miles/ECU adaptation, the overall sound will increase 1-2 dB. We always consider this when developing and releasing a Cat-Back system. I'll post some pics very soon. Thanks again for your continued interest!
TIP QUESTION 
Does anyone have thoughts on tip preference?....Dual round vs. dual oval?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

Dual Round Double Walled


----------



## v8cam1969 (Jun 19, 2009)

I like what I am reading. Any kind of rough estimate on the cost of this system, or when we might see it in production?
I think Oval tips would look nice. I think it would compliment the shape of the car and the oval shaped tail lights.


----------



## 2009CC4M (Jul 22, 2009)

Any plans on making one for the 4Motion guys?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

Here are some pics of the oval and round tips. Both are double-walled with angle-cut and rolled edges.
Let us know what you prefer. Thanks again!
Oval Tips








Round Tips








OE Exhaust


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Round here.


----------



## JamesonsViggen (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (brian81)*

Round.


----------



## turbobst (Feb 12, 2007)

I think they both look good!!!
But I would say round.


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (turbobst)*

I like squared-off oval, but out of those 2 Id say probably the round. If it were on a VR6 4mo, then maybe 1 squared off oval tip on each side http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sparda29 (Mar 16, 2009)

A stupid question, but what kind of horsepower/torque gains should I expect out of this?


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Sparda29)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sparda29* »_A stupid question, but what kind of horsepower/torque gains should I expect out of this? 

Only a few-the real potential for power is with a chip/downpipe/intake. Not a stupid question, especially considering this will probably go for $750-$1000.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Need sound clips..
Any chance you could put something together for the VR6?


----------



## ChrisArmoun (Apr 8, 2009)

The round tips look pretty good imo


----------



## turbobst (Feb 12, 2007)

So I picked the car up about at 3:00 this afternoon and love the the way it sounds. 
The car is very well insulated and Borla did a great job at not making it to loud.
Thanks again to Alvin and Borla!!!!
I'll post a sound clip on YouTube as soon as I can.


_Modified by turbobst at 9:17 AM 8-8-2009_


----------



## gray1g (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: (turbobst)*

The biggest question for me is will this bolt right up to the B6 Passats as well?? I know for a fact that this exhaust (at this time) would sell more units if it is compatible wit the 2006-2009 Passat 2.0T. Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Let us (B6 owners) know!!!


----------



## Grego (May 17, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm surprised by all the "round" votes. Nothing about the lines of the car are round. Trunk line is an oval, tail lights are ovals. I think oval would look a lot more polished.


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Grego)*

I'll actually vote for oval. Just looks better to my eye. cheers! mike


----------



## turbobst (Feb 12, 2007)

The pictures do not do the exhaust tips justice.
After picking the car up and seeing the oval tips, I think they look awesome with the shape of the vehicle.
Borla also did a great job at getting the tips tucked underneath the bumper.


----------



## TDI_Jeffster (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (turbobst)*

I'm a fan of the oval ones as well. Now hurry up and post that sound clip! lol
Also, any chance you did a dyno run before and after?


_Modified by TDI_Jeffster at 12:55 PM 8-8-2009_


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (TDI_Jeffster)*

I love oval tips... 
Any chance on black polished tips?


----------



## gray1g (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: (gray1g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gray1g* »_The biggest question for me is will this bolt right up to the B6 Passats as well?? I know for a fact that this exhaust (at this time) would sell more units if it is compatible wit the 2006-2009 Passat 2.0T. Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Let us (B6 owners) know!!!

??????


----------



## TDI_Jeffster (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (gray1g)*

If you read the posts above, you will see where he specifically stated "our approach is a Passat CC 2.0T specific Borla muffler", so I don't think this same one will work on the B6 platform....


----------



## ECAhatch (Aug 30, 2006)

I choose oval.
VIDS VIDS VIDS!?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Those oval tips arent as oval as I expected, I was thinking more RS4 style, I like the ones you showed a lot on the car and would change my vote to them.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (gray1g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gray1g* »_The biggest question for me is will this bolt right up to the B6 Passats as well?? I know for a fact that this exhaust (at this time) would sell more units if it is compatible wit the 2006-2009 Passat 2.0T. Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Let us (B6 owners) know!!!

Does anyone here know the mechanical differences regarding the exhaust of these (2) vehicles? Perhaps the Passat Wagon is similar.


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Does anyone here know the mechanical differences regarding the exhaust of these (2) vehicles? Perhaps the Passat Wagon is similar.

Will you all be dyno testing different variations (e.g. pipe sizes, muffler location, etc) in order to make sure we get gains everywhere or at least no areas of losses? thanks,
mike


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Does anyone here know the mechanical differences regarding the exhaust of these (2) vehicles? Perhaps the Passat Wagon is similar.

The floor pans and mechanical systems of the cars are supposed to be basically the same, as VW's goal was to put a pretty body on the car for the least amount of money.
I'd suggest that you post a request in the B6 forum for a couple of Sedan and Wagon owners drop by the Borla facility so you can have a look underneath. I would bet that they'll bolt right up, and that the only area of tweaking it would be in the tips fitting into the bumper cutouts.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (brian81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian81* »_ The floor pans and mechanical systems of the cars are supposed to be basically the same, as VW's goal was to put a pretty body on the car for the least amount of money.
I'd suggest that you post a request in the B6 forum for a couple of Sedan and Wagon owners drop by the Borla facility so you can have a look underneath. I would bet that they'll bolt right up, and that the only area of tweaking it would be in the tips fitting into the bumper cutouts.

Having worked nearby at Barber VW and having friends owning a B6, I have access to this vehicle. I'll be test-fitting this exhaust very soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TDI_Jeffster (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Here's something for you to compete with... http://www.goapr.com/products/....html


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (brian81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian81* »_
The floor pans and mechanical systems of the cars are supposed to be basically the same, as VW's goal was to put a pretty body on the car for the least amount of money.
I'd suggest that you post a request in the B6 forum for a couple of Sedan and Wagon owners drop by the Borla facility so you can have a look underneath. I would bet that they'll bolt right up, and that the only area of tweaking it would be in the tips fitting into the bumper cutouts.

While the wheelbase is the same, the CC's body is longer and wider. I highly doubt the exhausts are shared.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (TDI_Jeffster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDI_Jeffster* »_Here's something for you to compete with... http://www.goapr.com/products/....html

The RSC systems are only available for the GTI/Jetta 2.0t/A3 2.0t. They also have an unusual tone, which if available for the B6/CC, I'd rather not have. They are great for eliminating droning in the smaller A5 shell.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (caj1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caj1* »_
While the wheelbase is the same, the CC's body is longer and wider. I highly doubt the exhausts are shared.

I fail to see what the width of the car has to do with the central floor stampings of the car, which are identical. Perhaps a longer tailpipe would be necessary, but the key dimension is from the downpipe to the rear axle. Let's see what Alvin comes up with...


----------



## gray1g (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Having worked nearby at Barber VW and having friends owning a B6, I have access to this vehicle. I'll be test-fitting this exhaust very soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

FTMFW!!!! Keep us updated.


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

i vote for oval.


----------



## turbobst (Feb 12, 2007)

*Video of exhaust*

Here is the video of the exhaust!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poOrOfw7X_E


_Modified by turbobst at 1:50 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## Bullitt_TDI (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Video of exhaust (turbobst)*

When will this be available for market? I would love to have it for H2O Int'l next month.


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

pricing? is it bolt on?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (jay free)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jay free* »_pricing? is it bolt on?

There has been no talk on pricing and it should be bolt on.
edit: forgot the word "no"


_Modified by Veedubin02 at 1:57 PM 8-25-2009_


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

any ideas on price I scanned the thread and saw nothing, also when is this being released?
thanks


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (jay free)*

based on most VW exhausts you are looking at 800-1000 for a price. This is just speculation though.


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

and it just bolts on?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (jay free)*

its most likely a sleeve joint or has a reducer to go to the OEM downpipe size.


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (bhvrdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhvrdr* »_
Will you all be dyno testing different variations (e.g. pipe sizes, muffler location, etc) in order to make sure we get gains everywhere or at least no areas of losses? thanks,
mike


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jay free* »_any ideas on price I scanned the thread and saw nothing, also when is this being released?
thanks

Once CAD & documentation is complete here in CA, it is sent to TN for planning/etc then production. There are many projects and it takes time. Product release in 8-10 weeeks or sooner.

_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_based on most VW exhausts you are looking at 800-1000 for a price. This is just speculation though.

Not a bad estimate...









_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_its most likely a sleeve joint or has a reducer to go to the OEM downpipe size. 

Here's how it fits to the OE pipe:
















No welding required...however, the OE pipe over the rear axle must be cut for removal. Really it's a simple installation for the do-it-yourself mechanic.
Thanks for your interest!


----------



## cafeswartz (Aug 26, 2009)

I picked up my 2010 2.0T this week .Nice clean lines with 4 '' of ugly muffler showing from the side view.Thanks for your work .


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (cafeswartz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cafeswartz* »_I picked up my 2010 2.0T this week .Nice clean lines with 4 '' of ugly muffler showing from the side view.Thanks for your work . 

Lower it, it makes the muffler harder to see


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

I know a video has been posted of the cat back but I would really like to hear one with an after market DP on it since the DP tends to open up the sound of this engine.


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_I know a video has been posted of the cat back but I would really like to hear one with an after market DP on it since the DP tends to open up the sound of this engine.

me too...
i'll most likely go with this and the AL performance catted DP


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *remembertofocus* »_
me too...
i'll most likely go with this and the AL performance catted DP

Thats what my current plans are, the only other option is buying an exhaust used from a MKV and having it fabbed up for the CC since I will know how that sounds in person.


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

^ wait but this is 2.5" pipe? is the AL perf a 3" set-up?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*

Yeah but a reducer will adjust that, you dont want a full 3in back the car doesnt need that free flowing of an exhaust. A good reducer shouldnt create any back pressure.


----------



## Bullitt_TDI (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

bumping it up... to keep interest going.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (Bullitt_TDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bullitt_TDI* »_bumping it up... to keep interest going.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks. We are moving forward with this exhaust system. For those interested the part number will be 140335. We should have a full product announcement with pricing in 4-6 weeks. Please enter your vehicle information at Borla.com and register to receive this product anouncement email. Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Bullitt_TDI (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks. We are moving forward with this exhaust system. For those interested the part number will be 140335. We should have a full product announcement with pricing in 4-6 weeks. Please enter your vehicle information at Borla.com and register to receive this product anouncement email. Thanks for your interest!

you need to add VW 2010 CC sport to page. I registered using the 2009 MY.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alvint_vw (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bullitt_TDI)*

Yes, thanks for the reminder. We will update this when the product is launched. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: (alvint_vw)*

Very interested in hearing it. I probably won't end up doing an aftermarket setup, because I don't want a loud exhaust. Something a liiiiiittle louder than stock would be great for those who don't want to hear it inside the car.


----------



## PhantomX2K (Sep 13, 2008)

Will this also fit the VR6 sport? It has basically the same exhaust configuration as the 2.0T. The VR6 4MO is of course different but the FWD sport should be almost the exact same as the turbo... Thoughts?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (PhantomX2K)*

Hey Alvin where is this as far as production?


----------



## Bullitt_TDI (Dec 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thanks for bumping this up.... I wanna know myself


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Bullitt_TDI)*

ttt, im interested now too.


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (dubman6)*

I have it on my SEMA car , so far so good .


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (EvoVEnto)*

How about some pics or a sound clip?


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_How about some pics or a sound clip?









when i get home , no problem


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (EvoVEnto)*

how much was it?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dubman6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubman6* »_how much was it?

The price for this (PN-140335) will be released soon. EvoVento's exhaust was a sponsored vehicle sample for SEMA. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

So here is my review. 
When i looked at the car just after it have arrived back from SEMA I didnt even know that the exhaust was on the car. It looks very stock and sounds very close to stock . I only discovered the exaust on the test drive when I got on the car hard in sport mode. After the test drive I took a little look. 
But lets be honest , if you are remotly looking to adding exhaust its going to be louder than stock. Now I had a mk5 GTI with work done on it and the sound is very simalair. I feel this is good 50\50 between stock and aftermarket sound. 
The exhaust has been on the car around 3000 miles , round trip from seattle to Las Wages and back. Sorry guys a bit dirty. 
































*Sound clip 1* Inside the car , idle , few romps 
http://www.425dubs.com/files/m...4.AVI (right click save as)
*Sound clip 2* Inside the car , little driving
http://www.425dubs.com/files/m...5.AVI (right click save as)
*Sound clip 3* Inside the car , pull out 40mph
http://www.425dubs.com/files/m...6.AVI (right click save as)
*Sound clip 5* Inside the car , 40 to 65mph ROMP
http://www.425dubs.com/files/m...7.AVI (right click save as)
*Sound clip 6* Outside the car , idle
http://www.425dubs.com/files/m...2.AVI (right click save as)
*Sound clip 7* Outside the car , idle , romp ,hold at 3k and 4k 
http://www.425dubs.com/files/m...2.AVI (right click save as)




_Modified by EvoVEnto at 6:41 PM 12-15-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (EvoVEnto)*

Thanks for posting these A/V clips. While the audio level is low, it shows that the exhaust note is lower in frequency than the OE system.
For those looking more sound, increasing the air-velocity (via intake and/or ECU reflash) will make it louder.
Has the sound changed since SEMA? Any feedback from friends? Thanks in advance for your feedback.


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Thanks for posting these A/V clips. While the audio level is low, it shows that the exhaust note is lower in frequency than the OE system.
For those looking more sound, increasing the air-velocity (via intake and/or ECU reflash) will make it louder.
Has the sound changed since SEMA? Any feedback from friends? Thanks in advance for your feedback.

Went on a track day over the hoilday and I had sevral folks ask about the exhaust ,they said it sounded so good in front in front of them as I ripped it around.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (EvoVEnto)*

Very cool. I've not seen a CC at an open track day. Any track pics? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2009CC4M (Jul 22, 2009)

What are the part numbers of the round tips that you use? Size?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (2009CC4M)*

Are you guys actually going to start selling these?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

We are working on releasing this product for the CC in 3-4 weeks, Borla PN-140335. Thanks for your patience. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

what about twin exhaust for the 3.6l awd anything in the works for that


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (volks76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volks76* »_what about twin exhaust for the 3.6l awd anything in the works for that 

If there's a demand for a true-dual, we would build it for the 3.6L. Don't forget a couple of us drive mkIV R32's and we love the exhaust note. We've discussed this and while it would look great and sound awesome as a true-dual Borla Cat-Back™, there's alot of material that would add cost.
What would you pay? Perhaps someone should start a poll.


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

it looks like from your catalog exhaust's run around $1100 to $1400 for dual exhaust's i think most people would pay to get a proper setup for there car 
How many 3.6l CC owners on here would like to get a proper exhaust on there Car and how much would u pay ?
i'm in. not sure on my max i would pay but i would have to come down south to get it put on.


_Modified by volks76 at 4:03 PM 1-6-2010_


----------



## 2009CC4M (Jul 22, 2009)

I would pay for one!


----------



## turbobst (Feb 12, 2007)

What's up VWVortex? Sorry I haven't posted in a while, so I've had the exhaust on my car for a couple months now and must say the sound of the exhaust now that it has had time to break in is awesome. It really gives the car a very exotic sound!! I have also noticed my gas mileage improve. Before I had the exhaust on the car I was getting about 400 miles to a tank (that's what the digital gauge reads in the car), now I am getting about 435 miles to a tank and No drone!!!
I promise you will not be disappointed with this exhaust!!
Again I would like to thank Alvin and the rest of the guys at Borla for the opportunity to take part in the production of this exhaust!!! 



_Modified by turbobst at 5:10 PM 1-7-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (turbobst)*

Glad to hear that you're still happy with our design! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Perhaps a future video clip?


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: New Borla Exhaust for the CC!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Veedubin02)*

I'm in complete agreement with Veedubbin02 regarding design parameters..


_Modified by mtdoragary at 3:24 PM 1-16-2010_


----------



## jbracefan1977 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (EvoVEnto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoVEnto* »_So here is my review. 
When i looked at the car just after it have arrived back from SEMA I didnt even know that the exhaust was on the car. It looks very stock and sounds very close to stock . I only discovered the borla exhaust  on the test drive when I got on the car hard in sport mode. After the test drive I took a little look. 
But lets be honest , if you are remotly looking to adding exhaust its going to be louder than stock. Now I had a mk5 GTI with work done on it and the sound is very simalair. I feel this is good 50\50 between stock and aftermarket sound. 
The exhaust has been on the car around 3000 miles , round trip from seattle to Las Wages and back. Sorry guys a bit dirty. 

_Modified by EvoVEnto at 6:41 PM 12-15-2009_

Nice review thanks for tasking the time to write this up its going to help a lot of guys that are on the fence on this system. Certainly appears to be worth the cash


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

So are these things going to actually see the light of day at some point soon?


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: (kdeering)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kdeering* »_So are these things going to actually see the light of day at some point soon?

I'd love to hear this on your car, sounds great on mine , but with DP and intake .....sexy


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: (EvoVEnto)*

Me too. But this thread is DOA without some input from Borla!!


----------



## Brett_CC (Feb 23, 2010)

I want one for the sport. who else makes an exhaust


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Brett_CC)*

no one for the CC I dont think.


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

would love to see Borla make this for a b6 3.6 4mo passat wagon


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Did this ever get released?


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

aeproberts21 said:


> Did this ever get released?


 
2.0T version has, but no 3.6


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Well, your closer to Borla California R&D than me, so you could visit them and have them spec out a system for all of us with VR6 4Motion.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

aeproberts21 said:


> Did this ever get released?


 http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5298568-Borla-Exhaust-Pics-amp-Videos


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

Was anything ever release for the 3.6L?


----------

